# Relaxing hike!



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

After weeks of recovering from a surgery very happy to take Max on a nice hike to the beach with my sister and nephew. As I’m still recovering and knowing the dogs will not pull me happy to get out with the Max and Luna on trail walks again. Luna’s photos to follow. 

Photos of Max jumping downed trees, leaving alone tiny wildlife - a baby bird or a frog in the field, well behaved passing many dogs, staying dry this beach run while still having fun and exploring with my nephew and finding a pair of balloons blowing in the wind on a bench and not popping them but he had to get all in there and check it out. 

Max-
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Recover well, my friend. We have Finger Lake trails to hike!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm sure it felt wonderful to walk down there and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Recover well, my friend. We have Finger Lake trails to hike!




Thank you so much Michelle! Yeah that sound like awesome fun! Enjoy this gorgeous weather! Winter is over!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> I'm sure it felt wonderful to walk down there and enjoy the outdoors.




It truly did and the walk was a big difference between last year and this year health wise. Such a big difference. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Happy times!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

GSDchoice said:


> Happy times!!


Amen!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I always love looking at your pics Jenny, they are uplifting and soothing. quite a nice surprise finding happy face balloons on the beach. Your dogs are beautiful. Heel well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> I always love looking at your pics Jenny, they are uplifting and soothing. quite a nice surprise finding happy face balloons on the beach. Your dogs are beautiful. Heel well.


Aww thank you-smiling like those balloons now! Yeah in the distance and through the trees with the wind blowing the balloons around it looked like a person sitting on the bench moving with a yellow rain coat as fitting since clouds were creeping in. As we got closer saw they were yellow smiley faced balloons. Last thing I expected to see on the beach to lol!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like a lovely outing and photos! I'm glad you were feeling well enough to go hiking. Max is stunning.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

sebrench said:


> Looks like a lovely outing and photos! I'm glad you were feeling well enough to go hiking. Max is stunning.


Yes it really felt good!!! A memorable day! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna’s beach day- First swim of the season. Luna was watching over my kids in the water- reminded me of water herding if there was such a thing. Or she could of landed a role in Baywatch Lol! When I went in the water she did not watch over me lol! Luna was more like your fine lol! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByKEWzsBoAU/?igshid=o721ockh7s6d



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Horseshoe crabs -spawning season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Everyone getting some alone time. Max’s first swim of the season and surprisingly not crowded for a weekend, so he really got to stretch his legs the entire time we were there and my son his arms lol! It seemed every time Max had to shake off the water from his coat he had to run over to my daughter who was sitting on a blanket getting her wet lol! He was so sad when we left the beach. The Atlantic was cold but beautiful. 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sun setting behind Luna. Horseshoe crab at first we thought he was sick then quickly realized he was waiting for someone lol! We left them alone. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The shrine at Our Lady of the Island 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

After a long trial walk stopped by Ralph’s ices for a refreshing treat and they give free ice cream to all the dogs. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the early morning viewing enjoyment


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> Thanks for the early morning viewing enjoyment


So sweet! I am happy to bring smiles:smile2:


----------

